# Arkansas Intelligence Summary 14 FEB 2022



## goatman5000 (Jan 14, 2022)

*14 FEB 2022
Intelligence Summary
Note: *Lots of news in the past two weeks. I'll be moving to a weekly format in the near future.

*Pandemic Theater is Over*
White House task force will be re-evaluating covid numbers to determine how many people actually died from Covid and not from unrelated illness or trauma (1).

George Mason University, Virginia Tech and the University of Mary Washington are dropping vaccine mandates after the new Virginia Attorney General, Jason Miyares, issued an opinion declaring the mandates illegal: "Virginia's public institutions of higher education are public corporations," Miyares wrote. "As such, they are afforded separate corporate status but remain under control of the General Assembly and may only exercise such powers as the General Assembly has expressly conferred or necessarily implied." (2)

The city of Denver is ending its "mask or vax" mandate (3). New Jersey, Connecticut, Delaware and Oregon are ending mask mandates (4). California is ending its indoor mask mandate (5).

Denmark lifts all Covid Restrictions (6). Norway will be ending most Covid restrictions (7). New Zealand announces a plan to begin opening to international travel after locking down the country (







.

Arkansas Governor Hutchinson says, "we need to move away from the pandemic," in an address after a meeting of the National Governors Association and President Biden. He added, "we need the CDC to help us to have the right standards to end this pandemic and move to more endemic status (26, 27)."


*The Ottawa Convoy is Winning*
Quebec stops planned tax on the unvaccinated (9). Alberta is lifting all Covid restrictions (10).

The premier of Saskatchewan, Canada sent a letter to the leaders of the Ottawa trucker protest pledging to end vaccine mandates (11).

Ontario, Canada's Chief Medical Officer says it's time to reassess their Covid passport system (12).

*The Elites Are Scared*
Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, for the first time in Canadian history, activated the Emergency Powers Act and signaled his intention to have all the protestors throughout Canada arrested (13). (Analyst Comment: This is an act of desperation that will backfire spectacularly. Covid mandates are ending across the world, and in Canada. Trudeau now is fighting a global trend and bringing the fist of the state down on peaceful protestors. No word yet on when the arrests are expected to occur.)

Facebook bans US trucker freedom convoy group (14).

Paris police have set up roadblocks and barriers around central Paris to block access to a freedom convoy who seeks to block access to central Paris. Police have responded to protests with tear gas, armored vehicles and cranes to move the protestors' vehicles (15).

New Zealand Police arrest a handful of the nearly 1,000 vaccine mandate protestors (16).

*CYA Underway*
Moderna CEO deletes his Twitter page and sells $10 million in shares (17).

DoD changes medical incident data to hide enormous increase in medical events like miscarriages, myocarditis and cancer, following its Covid vaccination mandate (18).

White House claims it never supported lockdowns (19).

*Social*
Covid antiviral pills are now being distributed throughout Arkansas (20).

Lawyers for the Hillary Clinton campaign paid a technology company to hack Trump Tower servers in an effort to collect derogatory information (21).

Arkansas Governor Hutchinson wants to add 498 beds to the Calico Rock prison to ease county jail inmate populations, and in anticipation for higher inmate populations (22).

Little Rock passed a public health emergency resolution for gun violence. The resolution includes additional overtime for law enforcement, additional community programming, and the hiring of social workers (23).

The CIA has been running its own bulk data collection program on American citizens (24). (Analyst Comment: Collection of American's bulk data by intelligence agencies is not new. The NSA has various programs that have been running for decades now. What is notable however, is the CIA is legally prohibited from conducting operations on United States soil without special authorization. It is unclear what data is being collected as part of this program and whether they received authorization for this collection.)

The Department of Homeland security claims there is a heightened threat of terrorism due to "false and misleading narratives, misinformation, and conspiracy theories." (25)

Illinois Governor gave $300,000 in federal funds to a local chapter of Black Lives Matter (28).

Black Lives Matter Global Initiative has suspended all fundraising after legal threats from the California state Attorney General. The group has failed to file proper financial statements in multiple states and disclose how donations are used (29).
(Analyst Comment: I've reported previously on the resignation of Patrisse Cullors due to millions of dollars of questionable real estate purchases, and a multi-million dollar transfer to a Canadian BLM group ran by Cullor's spouse. Much of that money was used to purchase a $6 million dollar mansion, formerly used as the headquarters for the Canadian Communist party.
The national BLM group is a largely Marxist organization ran by grifters. Now that this is being exposed openly, the movement will suffer. BLM national was an important central figure. As it is collapsing, the state-level chapters will suffer. One possible scenario is that the Marxists in BLM and ANTIFA begin resisting the fascists in the progressive elite, resulting in a left wing cold civil war.)

Several schools across the United States have implemented Black Lives Matter's "Week of Action" curriculum which calls for "disruption of Western nuclear family dynamics (36)." (Analyst Comment: Disrupting family ties and replacing them with community is a Marxist concept aimed at driving collectivist values. Black Lives Matter is a radical Marxist organization that propagates Marxist ideals.)

The World Economic Forum (WEF) has released its latest global risks report. Just 10.7% of surveyed "leaders" had a positive outlook for the world over the next three years. Here are the top ten severe global risks over the next decade:
1. Climate Action Failure
2. Extreme Weather
3. Biodiversity Loss
4. Social cohesion erosion
5. Livelihood crises
6. Infectious diseases
7. Human environmental damage
8. Natural resource crisis
9. Debt crises
10. Geoeconomic confrontation (30).
(Analyst Comment: If you are keeping score, 5 out of the 10 responses are directly related to climate change. I think many have missed the big push for climate action buried in the noise of the pandemic. As the pandemic narrative collapses there will be a renewed push for climate action. This is no longer an academic discussion. Multinationals and governments are pushing all manner of schemes including ESG scores under the guise of healing the climate. It won't be long before major taxes and regulations follow. This will increase the cost of land ownership and make small business ownership even more onerous. The effect will be to consolidate market share into the hands of a few major multinational companies and drive people from rural areas into the cities and suburbs. This is the next big fight.)

Active Covid cases in Arkansas are down 18% (31).

4.5 magnitude earthquake in Oklahoma, felt in Northwest Arkansas (32).

Cyberattacks increasingly disrupting public schools across the US (33).

American truckers are planning a protest in Washington D.C., inspired by the trucker protest in Ottawa, Canada. No dates have been determined for the protest (34).

Left-wingers are distancing themselves from Biden and his failed policies. According to the Hill, many blame Biden's poor approval on his inability to push through radical legislation (35).
(Analyst Comment: This is further evidence that there are conspiracies, but no cohesive grand strategy. A lot of left-wingers are true believers who delusionally think they just haven't pushed these policies hard enough. They cannot fathom that the reason for widespread pushback is because of their radical ideas.)

Archive from the white supremacist group Patriot Front leaked, showing one-in-five applicants are current and former military (37).
(Analyst Comment: I previously highlighted the substantial evidence that the Patriot Front group is a fed operation either in whole or part. This leak demonstrates that whatever security measures the group was using were inadequate, or the leak was intentional. This should also serve as a wake-up call to prepper, militia and patriot groups that believe they can keep out leaks through vetting, encrypted apps and other security measures. It is quite easy to infiltrate these groups, gain access to sensitive communications, and extract them.)

Vice President Harris drove within yards of pipe bomb planted at the Democrat National Committee (DNC) headquarters on January 6th (38).
(Analyst Comment: There are many glaring problems with the official narrative of the DC pipe bomb event. First, if the suspect carried a cell phone, it would be very easy to triangulate them by comparing cell tower data from the area. This would identify the cell phones in those areas at the time of drop-off. Even without a cell phone, DC has a tremendous amount of cameras. I find it difficult to believe the suspect could not effectively be tracked to a vehicle or hotel and be identified.
Pictures of the device show what appears to be a one hour kitchen timer wired to the pipe bomb (39). Presumably, after being placed the suspect set the timer, and the bomb would explode sometime within one hour, depending on what delay was set on the kitchen timer. According to the official timeline, the DNC bomb was placed on January 5th between 7:30pm to 8:30 pm (40). It was discovered on January 6th at 1:07pm. It was neutralized at 4:36pm (41).
If the bomb was active and functional, it would have exploded well before it was disarmed. So what happened? Did the device fail? Were either of the devices planted at the RNC and DNC actually meant to detonate? Why would a domestic terrorist who was so skilled at evading detection bungle a simple kitchen-timer pipe bomb? Why would they plant it but never arm it? How is it possible for the FBI to have made no noticeable progress in the investigation despite being able to track down hundreds of protestors from the January 6th storming / entering of the US Capitol? I assess that it is likely this was a false flag carried out on behalf of federal law enforcement or US intelligence operatives. Confidence in this assessment will increase the longer the case continues without any progress.)

The ATF has asked a court to block a Freedom of Information Act Request for information related to Hunter Biden's unlawful purchase of a firearm and any related investigations (42).

A solar storm permanently damaged 40 SpaceX satellites, which provide satellite internet service (43).

Miller County, Arkansas issues a burn ban due to dry conditions (44).

The Arkansas Supreme court ruled a White County judge is immune from lawsuit over excessive fines levied on poor defendants, ultimately resulting in their arrest due to inability to pay (45).

Younger people are more likely to support / be sympathetic to Ottawa Freedom Convoy. 61% 18 - 34 years olds express sympathetic views compared to 44% of 35 - 54 year olds and 37% of those 55 years and older.
(Analyst Comment: I'm not a fan of the generational war between boomers and millennials. I think the division is useful to authoritarians who want us to expend resources fighting amongst each other rather than building alternatives to corrupt governance. However, this is a great example of how the idea that "millennials and young people don't support freedom," doesn't match reality (46).)

A school resource officer in Madison County, tased a student after a "physical altercation" occurred following the student's refusal to identify themselves (47).

*Economic*
Growth in bulk purchasing is up 83% in 2020 and 2021 over the last decade (48). (Analyst Comment: Prepping is becoming more mainstream.)

Arkansas government revenue beat expectations by $241 million totaling $4.1 billion for the last fiscal year (49).

Arkansas Cotton yields hit a record 1,287 pounds of lint per acre up 9% of the previous record set in 2019 (51).

A Little Rock school district employee embezzled $230k in grant money (50).

Glenwood, Arkansas Mayor charged with theft and abuse of office after using $4,000 in leftover asphalt from a resurfacing project, to resurface his son-in-law's private driveway (52).

US Auto plants are pausing production as trucker protests on the US-Canada border, are slowing down auto parts shipments (53).

A new currency called the Utah Goldback is gaining traction in the state. The Goldback bills include real gold embedded into the bill (54).

Expansion industries is planning to open an ammunition primer production facility in Texarkana. The plant is expected to employ 400 people by 2023 (55).

Arkansas rent relief program undergoing changes to require landlord cooperation for tenants to cash assistance checks (56).

Arkansas retailers expect higher revenue, lower margins in 2022 (57).

Economic growth in the EU is slowing (58). (Analyst Comment: More evidence that the global economy is heading towards a recession as a result of aggressive pandemic policies. Eventually this should mean lower prices, or at least stabilized prices. However, it could take several more months for deflationary pressures to outpace supply chain pressures resulting in net price decreases. In the intermediate term, I expect lots of price volatility.)

A trucker protest movement is forming in the US (59).
(Analyst Comment: Supply chains are strained. This is the time for this kind of protest to get traction. Truckers have a lot of leverage. But keep in mind this may result in more severe shortages so prepare accordingly.)

More farmers are warning of crop shortages and price increases due to increased cost of fertilizers and inputs (60).
(Analyst Comment: Most of the warnings center around corn. Corn is a huge crop in the US and is used to make all manner of products including the production of Ethanol fuel additives. Expect higher food and fuel prices as a result of farmers shifting production away from fertilizer-hungry corn to cheaper alternatives like soybeans. The corn harvest doesn't occur until Fall, so don't expect to see any major impact until late 2022, early 2023. We've got a lot of warning on this one!) 

West coast port Unions are set for contract expiration at the end of June this year (61). (Analyst Comment: With all the shortage port workers have a lot of leverage to use in negotiations. Expect for them to ask for big pay and benefit increases. This will likely lead to strikes and even more port disruptions.)


*Sources available at MeWe: The best chat & group app with privacy you trust.*


----------

